# When will the surefire aa minimus headlamp be available?



## dmz (Mar 13, 2011)

When will the surefire aa minimus headlamp be available?


----------



## Bolster (Mar 13, 2011)

You're not talking about the battery pack in back, which already takes AAs...are you referring to integrated AA up front?


----------



## dmz (Mar 14, 2011)

surefire aa minimus headlamp (single AA up front) was revealed in ShotShow 2011.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCy-51nk0q8


----------



## Bolster (Mar 14, 2011)

Sure this isn't a 2AA?


----------



## mbw_151 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do NOT hold your breath. Perhaps you're familiar with the wait for the LX1 and other models that have made it into the catalog but not to dealer's shelves. Surefire tries to release no product before it is ready and they have committed to a lot of new products for 2011. You'll have to be patient or do what most CPFers do, buy something else in the meantime.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 14, 2011)

Phooooooo. (Let breath out. Breathing normally again.) OK, it's on the "to buy eventually" list now.


----------



## cm_mtb (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm just waiting for the Minimus Vision...


----------



## moresnowdays (Mar 15, 2011)

I wasn't sure where Surefires are made, but with recent crisis in Japan, would you expect big delays in all flashlight types from many companies? I was thinking that there are probably many UI circuits and LED types that are supplied from there. Unless maybe China produces most of it, there may be a shortage of parts to produce both the current and future models.

They say that Toyota and Subaru are limiting production in their plants.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 17, 2011)

I called SF yesterday on another matter. Was told dont expect any of the new headlamps before the third quarter of 2011.


----------



## Size15's (Mar 18, 2011)

The question; 'where are SureFires made?' pops up from time to time here on CPF... so here we go again...

SureFires are


SureFire HS2-A-BK Saint Minimus packaging said:


> "*Designed and assembled in the U.S.A. of domestic and foreign components. This product qualifies as "American Made" under the Buy American Act.*"



There are several different 'definitions' of "Made in the USA", and plenty more interpretations of the definitions. It's complicated.

For example, SureFire has United States Department of Defense (DoD) contracts and must comply with the various DoD & Mil Spec specifications/terms/conditions/requirements etc.



american lockpicker said:


> Dear Sir,
> SureFire Suppressors and Edged Weapons are made entirely in the USA, most SureFire flashlight components are made at our California factory, and all components are designed and assembled in the USA. As much as possible, SureFIre uses components made in the United States of America. You may be interested in knowing that our flashlights do fall within the Department of Defense’s qualifications for being of US origin, which are somewhat less restrictive than the FTC’s.
> 
> Thank you
> ...



Further details on the subject of 'Made in the USA' were provided by [email protected] as this is of interest and importance to other US flashlight companies.



[email protected] said:


> Federal (US) government FAR (Federal Acquisition Regulations) define "Country of Origin" in 2 main ways, under 2 different federal laws (this is a VERY simplified version):
> 
> 1. If a Federal acquisition is under $100,000, the "Country of Origin" is deemed to be the country where the final point of assembly, or where the product was "substantially transformed", takes place. Packaging does not qualify. This is the "Buy American Act" law.
> 
> 2. If a Federal acquisition is Over $100,000, the "Country of Origin" is deemed to be the country where "more than 50%" of the bill of materials (component) costs originate. This excludes labor costs. This is the "Berry Amendment" law.



Despite the fact that SureFire are proud to be a US manufacturer, and this patriotic motivation is honourable in my book, SureFire has other reasons to ensure they continue to comply with the Buy American Act and the Berry Amendment:



> February 2011:
> SureFire has been awarded two military contracts worth more than $31 million by the Naval Surface Warfare Center, Crane Division, Crane, Ind.
> 
> The company received a $14.9 million contract for an indefinite quantity of SureFire weapon-mounted Visible Bright Lights III (VBL-III), which provide improved illumination for small arms used by special operations forces. SureFire will fulfill the contract with its new V-Series LED WeaponLights, the M620V Scout Light and M720V RAID.
> ...



Al :duh2:


----------



## Bolster (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, Al! That clears it up. Surefire is 100% mostly made in the USA. 

So there's a So Cal factory? Wonder if it's near me?


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 6, 2011)

Great info. I have been looking for info like this. 

I wonder if there is more info for other companies besides surefire.....?


----------



## tedh (May 6, 2011)

Hey, can one of you who really knows the Saint line take a look at that video? (Carrot, you out there?) I don't think that's the Saint AA Minimus, I think it's the regular one. The tag makes no reference to the AA functionality, and the specs are exactly the same as the regular Saint Minimus. I know I saw a picture of the upcoming AA Saint Minimus somewhere, though. Anybody have a link to that?

Ted


----------



## vtunderground (May 7, 2011)

dmz said:


> surefire aa minimus headlamp (single AA up front) was revealed in ShotShow 2011.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCy-51nk0q8


 
That video is of the normal (1xCR123) Minimus. The AA minimus has a 2xAA battery pack up front, behind the standard Saint tube. Looks awkward and bulky to me. You can see it at 6:23 in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyvRed2ww34


----------



## tedh (May 7, 2011)

Thanks, thought so. Thanks for the video. I agree, it's a design clearly adapted from the current design, not very elegant. It's too bad they couldn't figure out a way to get rid of that short length of wire, it really seems like a failure point. 

Ted


----------



## Anonnn (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasn't this thing supposed to come out in 2011? Well, December is quickly approaching. Has anyone heard anything yet about its release date?


----------



## Bolster (Nov 14, 2011)

tedh said:


> Thanks, thought so. Thanks for the video. I agree, it's a design clearly adapted from the current design, not very elegant. It's too bad they couldn't figure out a way to get rid of that short length of wire, it really seems like a failure point.



Well, if you think of it as a replacement for your baseball cap, with the added benefit of a flashlight, then...it's not so inelegant. 

But that sure does stick out there a ways...


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 29, 2011)

Saw another ad for the Vision in the latest Backpacker.... Why would they run an ad for a product thats not relesed?? WHAT A TEASE!!!





[/IMG]


----------



## cm_mtb (Nov 30, 2011)

bullfrog said:


> Saw another ad for the Vision in the latest Backpacker.... Why would they run an ad for a product thats not relesed?? WHAT A TEASE!!!



Hopefully this is an indication that we'll at least see the Vision within the next decade, unlike the LX1 

EDIT: This might be common knowledge, but the Vision and Tactical _are_ on the website, there's just no price associated with either one.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 30, 2011)

It's likely that a few or maybe only one SureFire Dealer has all the stock released so far. It's normal for SureFire.com not to price until all Dealers have their pre-orders and first order / back orders filled


----------



## Bolster (Nov 30, 2011)

Vision is 75 lumens? On a CR123?
*
Faint Minimus*.


----------



## Anonnn (Nov 30, 2011)

The Minimus AA has not even made it to the website yet.


----------

